# Eclipse text datei schreiben!



## loxa789 (14. Jan 2008)

Möchte einen Text aus einer Datei einlesen. Wie speichere ich in eclipse diese textdatei damit mein kleines programm es auswerten kann und wo speichere ich es. Mit einen sehr einfachen Entwickungsprogramm ist es ganz einfach und kann den Text auch auslesen. Nur mit eclipse kann ichs leider nicht. Danke für die Hilfe.



```
public class TextFormatierung {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		In.open("text2.txt");
		int len = In.readInt();
		String[] a = new String[10];
		int len1=0;
		for(int i=0;i<10;i++){
			a[i] = In.readString();


		Out.print(a[i]+" ");

		}


	}

}
```


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jan 2008)

Mit der Entwicklungsumgebung hat das herzlich wenig zu tun. 
Was sind In und Out?


----------



## loxa789 (15. Jan 2008)

In und Out sind Klassen mit der mir arbeiten müssen dürfen. Wie schon gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung unter was ich einen text in einer anderen Datei abspeichere damit ich ihn später mit meinen Programm öffnen und bearbeiten kann. Das problem liegt daran,dass ich mit eclipse noch nicht wirlich umgehn kann. Wie schon gesagt kann ich den text2.txt ja mit einen anderen Entwicklungsprogramm einlesen.


----------



## lolkind (15. Jan 2008)

Entweder du arbeitest dich noch nen bissl rein und sprichst dann die Text-Datei per Pfadangabe an, oder du schreibst deine Textdatei irgendwo testweise "Hart" in eine Variable innerhalb deines Programms.

Gruß


----------

